# Xdm-9



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The ads are out. SA is introducing the XDM-9. 19+1 capacity. Otherwise looks the same as the current .40.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> The ads are out. SA is introducing the XDM-9. 19+1 capacity. Otherwise looks the same as the current .40.


So go buy one and give us an in depth report. We can't trust the reports in gun rags according to Mike. You we trust. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> So go buy one and give us an in depth report. We can't trust the reports in gun rags according to Mike. You we trust. :mrgreen:


I predict *JeffWard* will be unable to resist the allure of the XDm9.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> So go buy one and give us an in depth report. We can't trust the reports in gun rags according to Mike. You we trust. :mrgreen:


I'll be waiting for your check to fund the purchase. Be sure to include enough for ammo and extra mags. Once I have that, the range report will follow. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> I'll be waiting for your check to fund the purchase. Be sure to include enough for ammo and extra mags. Once I have that, the range report will follow. :mrgreen:


Dang, blew it again. All my spare money has been going to Park Rangers lately. Well there is always Jeff as Mike says. :anim_lol:


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have these hit the shelves yet? I haven't seen any.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ashman said:


> Have these hit the shelves yet? I haven't seen any.


no. the gun shops here in TN say the end of this month. i can't decide if i like the grip or not on the XDM model. i just need to rent one and see.


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Any firm release dates for the XDm-9????


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got word from Springfield that these will be released "any day now".:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike,

You know me sooo well. Should make a nice Production Class gun for IPSC... It's a shame I'll only be able to load 10. If I bump up to "Standard Division" (no max mag capacity), I'll just buy the 40 for the Power Factor... I think they're still awaiting approval on the XDM 40...

Decisions, decisions...

Believe it or not, I will be looking hard at the Smith & Wesson M&P9L, but it's close to $700 for an M&P...

Ouch


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

is the 4.5 " XDM IDPA legal ?

rr


----------



## double t (Dec 28, 2006)

Was able to check out the XDM40 at a gun show in Winston Salem, NC this past weekend and it feels really good in your hand. As soon as this comes out in 9mm I will look into getting one. Does anyone know if the release is still planned for the end of October?


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

> no. the gun shops here in TN say the end of this month. i can't decide if i like the grip or not on the XDM model. i just need to rent one and see.


Two gunshops here in Houston have told me they aren't expecting the XDM-9s until after New Years.

Tex


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Mike,
> 
> You know me sooo well. Should make a nice Production Class gun for IPSC... It's a shame I'll only be able to load 10. If I bump up to "Standard Division" (no max mag capacity), I'll just buy the 40 for the Power Factor... I think they're still awaiting approval on the XDM 40...
> 
> ...


Shot a M&P9 Pro yesterday... GOOD BY XD....

All the custom work on my XD, comes from the factory on the M&P Pro, plus fiber-optic sights, and I have the price delivered about $550...

Jeff


----------

